# Here's what helps...me!



## deep_feeler (May 18, 2006)

I have had LSD-induced dp/dr for over a month now, and I think I am recovering with speed. The best things for me have without a doubt been...

1. Exercise - I run everyday, and sometimes I don't feel like running, and sometimes I feel like shit afterwards, but god, it is good for so many reasons.
2. Psychotherapy - this has helped me the most. I have a great psychotherapist who is always reminding me to be cool, that things ain't permanent and I'm gonna get over this if I do the right things and stop fretting. He also turned me onto:
3. Mindfulness - If you can, go get the book "The Miracle of Mindfulness", an excellent book. Mindfulness is being aware of what you are doing when you are doing it. It has really calmed me down.
4. Milk - Milk helps me sleep, and calms me down. Unfortunately, I've developed acid reflux disease and can't drink it before bed. But it always calms me down.

I've wanted to get on drugs for some time now, but I think I'm better off because I haven't done them. Maybe not. I'm open to the idea if things do not completely improve, but I feel better all the time. When you have a lull, when things aren't right, just remind yourself to stick with it because those downs aren't permanent, and if you do the right things even when you don't want to you'll always feel better.


----------

